# Fisher XV2 for sale - MA



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm selling my Fisher 8'6" XV2.
Bought it new in 2018, always garage kept, plowed 14 residential driveways per storm.
Plow is in great shape!
Plowside and fishstick....$4,200


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

